# Protein burgers!



## snake (Jun 19, 2016)

Today I took 2 London Broils and ground them into hamburger. Normally with a lean meat like venison, I add some pork fat for taste and it also helps keep it together in a burger. This time I took a chance and didn't add any fat. I'm not going to try and pass this off as a 5 Guys but it wasn't really that bad and it did stay together on the grill. Get your grill very hot before putting them on and do not overcook them.

It's a good source of protein and low in fats. If you want to cook a 1/3 lb burger, you'll net about 40 grams of protein and only about 7 grams of fat. You also need to back away from the cheese and bacon for this to work for you. I have a lot left over and I'm going to try toccos later in the week; again, easy on the cheese.

http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/london-broil-nutrition-facts


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 20, 2016)

Dont all burgers have protein? Even fur burgers.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dont all burgers have protein? Even fur burgers.



Um yeah, but I'm trying to cut the fat. I guess if you're a chubby chaser and like that kind of fur burger.... well bon appetit!


----------



## Dex (Jun 20, 2016)

So hard to do a burger without cheese.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

I used to make my own ground beef with London broil until I realized I can lay the guy at the butcher shop to do if for me.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 20, 2016)

no cheese or bacon :32 (6):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2016)

Eating a burger without cheese is like jerking off and stopping right before u cum. Not cool


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Eating a burger without cheese is like jerking off and stopping right before u cum. Not cool



I actually did lol when I read this.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 20, 2016)

I love mixing in chopped bacon, egg, panko crumbs, and A1 to my burger patties. 1 slice of cheese ain't gonna wreck you tho Snake lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used to make my own ground beef with London broil until I realized I can
> lay the guy at the butcher shop to do if for me.


So, you're saying you do dudes for meat???   I thought I was only one you did that for?


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2016)

If you guys get a chance try some buffalo burger, lean and tasty. Elk will make a fine burger too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 20, 2016)

Can a mod move this to the flame forum? I have words for snake. 

Fukkin lean "burgers" without cheese or bacon... Good grief. I bet you're voting for Hillary you commie.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I bet you're voting for Hillary you commie.



Them there are fightin' words! lol


----------



## bigdog (Jun 20, 2016)

I miss bacon and cheese on my burgers too but its not in the calorie budget for me at this time.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 20, 2016)

how lean do you think your meat is bro? I know I can get 90/10 from the grocer I wonder how much more lean your version is ? I got NY Strip burgers yesterday they were more expensive but they were freaking awesome dunno how lean they were though


----------



## thqmas (Jun 20, 2016)

When you say "lean", you mean meat without the good part, right?

No srsly, I can eat that raw. Beautiful.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 20, 2016)

stonetag said:


> If you guys get a chance try some buffalo burger, lean and tasty. Elk will make a fine burger too.



Love buffalo burgers...never ate an elk, but he sounds tasty


----------

